
How trustworthy are MedCram's videos? - spendavis12
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG-iSMVtWbbwDDXgXXypARQ
======
spendavis12
Specifically, I have been watching their Coronavirus series and while they
seem fairly legitimate (with claims often backed by reputable sources), much
of their recent content seems to include alternative medicine which makes me
question the validity of their method.

Has anyone else been following this series and if so, what are your thoughts?

